# Idol Musings



## Carol C (Mar 27, 2007)

First...what can you say about Sanjaya's hair?!!!  (I wonder if SNL will spoof him yet again?)

Second...why did Blake BeatBox get raves for messing up one of the greatest songs ever by The Cure? :annoyed: Since several contestants chose dance club hits appropriate to their styles, I think he shoulda covered a Vanilla Ice track. 

Third...didn't the bald guy with big ears look way better in a hat? His head distracted me so much before, I didn't realize how well he can actually sing! And he sang that Police song even better than Sting, imo.

Fourth...was Paula a bit tipsy tonight? 

Fifth...I love Gwen Stefani, but I don't think she's been in the biz long enough to be a good music teacher/mentor. She really didn't have any great pointers for the contestants, imo. 

Did anyone else watch AI tonight?


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 27, 2007)

Carol C said:


> Fourth...was Paula a bit tipsy tonight?
> 
> Did anyone else watch AI tonight?


In the "DD misses the ship thread" OY, it was reported by my DD and friends that Paula was VERY 'impaired' in the Hotel Parker Meridian lobby on 3/17....and it had to be VERY   for a group of college seniors to make that judgement..... 

That hair was something I have never seen and I live in NY - the country life has started to shelter me a little too much. And I LOVED Simons comment to Sanjaya regarding - it really doesn't matter what we say,,,,because it is soooooo true!


----------



## Patri (Mar 27, 2007)

I was at a 4 1/2 hour meeting tonight and will miss tomorrow too. What did Sanjaya do to his hair?


----------



## Dani (Mar 28, 2007)

Patri said:


> I was at a 4 1/2 hour meeting tonight and will miss tomorrow too. What did Sanjaya do to his hair?



  He had a mohawk of sorts.  I think Paula called it a faux-hawk.  He basically put his hair in 7 mini ponytails that were held together by rubberbands.  It was just weird IMHO.  Enough of this kid already.  As Simon would say, I found him to be self-indulgent.  I also feel that he knows that he has major support, whatever the reasons, and is just putting on a show.  He should put as much energy into his singing as he does his hair.  

   I too like Gwen Steffani, but having a theme night of No Doubt songs and songs that inspired Gwen was not working for me.   I think that this was one of the worst theme nights ever on AI.

   As for the singing, I don't know....it was very boring to me.  I hated that Lakeshia and Melinda sang Donna Summers songs.  I also did not like my favorite Blake's song.  I thought he was boring.   I thought that Jordin should have never picked that song and her outfit....not good.  Chris Richardson was one of my favorites and now it's been two weeks in a row that I have not cared for his performance.   It was all very strange to me.  Phil and Gina were very good last.   They were the only performances that I enjoyed. 

  Goodness knows who will go home.  I'm feeling that the final three will be a shocker.  I can't help but feel that Lakeshia is out of there...soon.  If it were up to me, Sanjaya, Haley, and either Chris would be in the bottom three tonight.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 28, 2007)

Okay after weeks of asking people to stop being so mean to Sanjaya, I have to say that the first thing I said to my husband when I saw him last night was, "Do you think maybe this whole thing is a big joke on everyone?"

On the other hand, I actually think he was having fun last night - and his voice actually sounded better than it has since his (very good) audition.

I thought the Top Four - Blake, Melinda, LaKisha and Jordin - were all good.

I am sick to death of Phil.  Can't stand him.  So many people say Sanjaya gives them the creeps - well, this guy does it for me.  Ugh.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 28, 2007)

Hubby and I watched it together last night.  The highlights . . .

. . . Gina and Phil.

Low points . . .

. . .  Sanjaya (as usual) and Jordin's horrible outfit!

We used to like LaKisha and Melinda, but they are becoming rather boring to us.  Hope they can regroup and find some better songs because they really are the best singers in the competition.

Blake and Chris R were mediocre and lacked inspiration and Chris S has slipped into our bottom grouping.

Hailey?  Oh yeah, she's getting better but it may be too little too late for her.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 28, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> I am sick to death of Phil. Can't stand him. So many people say Sanjaya gives them the creeps - well, this guy does it for me. Ugh.


 

Nosferatu? (Max Shreck portrayal) http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6185283610506001721 Fast forward to near the end for a better likeness (about 1:17). When DD first mentioned this is who Phil reminded her of, I thought, "yeah, that's it!" I knew he reminded me of someone.


----------



## BevL (Mar 28, 2007)

It was a ho hum night.  I think that Sanjaya is starting to believe he's invincible, but votefortheworst won't keep him around forever.  Melinda is my favourite but I wish she had a little more personality.  And yeah, I wasn't creeped out by the bald guy this week - the hat was a big improvement.

As for Paula, I thought she was more coherent than she normally is - she actually contributed rather than sobbing/mumbling/drooling away as she normally does - I'm not a fan as you can tell.  Wasn't impressed with Gwen Stefani at all.  There were really no clips of her actually helping the contestants, just what she thought of them after the fact.  

The most boring AI this season.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 28, 2007)

After seeing the first few episodes this season, I can never get my act together to watch. There are just too too too many commercials--TIVO was probably invented specifically for American Idol, but I don't have TIVO! 

But what is the deal with Paula? She's just dead weight as far as I could see. She very rarely says anything or expresses any opinion before one of the others has said something. It's like she's waiting for Simon and Randy to tell her what to think. Does she get better as the season goes on?


----------



## Patri (Mar 28, 2007)

No, Paula does not get better. I wish she would be replaced.
Does Sanjaya have a personality besides grinning?
(I did see his hair on the news. Eeek!)


----------



## BSQ (Mar 28, 2007)

let's see ... if you missed it, you can see sajaya's do on Drudge.  I'll give Sanjaya this much, I didn't think he was the worst, and well after the show, who are we all talking about, hmmm? VFTW, well they aren't invincible they were not supporting Sanjay from the get go, and those folks went buh-bye. Last week sent Stephanie packing, yet she was one of the stronger competitors (I felt) ... so even if VFTW was throwing votes to one contestant, others weren't throwing enough her way to at least move her someplace closer to the middle or top.  

Blake, I still like him, although I don't care for when he does ballads.  Melinda & Lakisha are still two of my favs ... not sure why, but Melinda is kinda sliding for me.  Excellent vocals, but I think I might want more bubble and showmanship from her. Not sure. 

Chris Sligh. Oy! He butchered one of my favorite songs.  Although I like his voice well enough, dude, tap your foot or _something!_ Maybe he needs to practice with a metronome, I dunno but he was off from the band and it distracting for me. I had to forward through him after awhile.  (YES! I agree TiVo was MADE for american idol this is my first season with one!)

Haley's performance was boring for me.  zzzzzzzzzzz.  While BubbaQ thought Jordin did well, I was distracted by the audio and couldn't hear a lot of it.   Speaking of audio, the actual broadcast probably isn't doing these kids justice, seems to have an awful lot of noise.  

My favorite of the night was Gina.  I think Haley or Chris S might be the ones to go.


----------



## Blues (Mar 28, 2007)

wackymother said:


> There are just too too too many commercials--TIVO was probably invented specifically for American Idol, but I don't have TIVO!



You got that right!  As much as DW and I like Idol, I don't know how anybody can watch it without TIVO.  When the episodes were 2 hrs long, we'd watch in 30-40 minutes.  Funny, now that they're down to 1 hr episodes, it still takes about 30 minutes.  There's only so much singing -- the rest is fluff and fill.

You can do a poor man's TIVO by videotaping it and fast-forwarding through the fluff.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 28, 2007)

Rose Pink said:


> Nosferatu? (Max Shreck portrayal) http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6185283610506001721 Fast forward to near the end for a better likeness (about 1:17). When DD first mentioned this is who Phil reminded her of, I thought, "yeah, that's it!" I knew he reminded me of someone.



Oh my GOD that is it exactly!  No wonder he gives me the creeps!


----------



## Nancy (Mar 28, 2007)

*Not favorite*

Last night was not a favorite of ours.  I guess we are too old for the music, but I really wasn't thrilled with anyone's performance.  I think they need to get a seat belt for Paula to keep her in her seat.  I like Jordin and Melinda, but no one was that good last night.

JMHO
Nancy


----------



## mepiccolo (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm so over Hailey-her voice is like nails on a chalkboard for me- and my DH has real problems with Sanjaya still being there.  

Gina was fantastic last night and Phil did really well also.  But I think Phil and Melinda will not be in the bottom 3 because of their bland personalities and boring performance styles.

Who the heck is voting for Hailey?  Or Sanjaya-all my nieces under 20 think he's geeky looking.  Every year on Idol there is the cockroach you just can't kill and this year there's two of them.  Someone on here mentioned their husband set up their computer to do 200 votes for Gina one night.  I'm guessing that's Sanjaya's safety net but Hailey...boy I hope she goes tonight!  Unfortunately I think it might be Chris with the 'fro cuz he butchered his song last night and he's just not as funny to watch as he was at first.

Still rooting for Blake-love, love, love his voice.  I originally was rooting for Lakeisha but she is getting more boring every week and each week it seems she is doing worse with her song selection.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 29, 2007)

*Sanjaya Spoof Video!*

First Saturday Night Live had their way with him. Now this standup comedian in LA. Poor poor Sanjaya! :rofl: 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2017941587


----------



## Dani (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm blaming Howard Stern for this one!!!  He has had someone from the Vote for the Worst site on his show, giving Sanjaya even more publicity in Stern's crusade to vote Sanjaya through.  Here in NYC, you can hardly read the paper or turn on the TV without seeing this kid.

  They really need to give the judges some voting power or change the way votes can be made.  That Haley and Sanjaya are still around while Sabrina, Stephanie and Chris are gone just does not seem right.


----------



## BevL (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree, Danielle.  I'm not a big Dancing with the Stars fan but I think they combine the judge's score with the voting.  Should be the same for Idol.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the same problem with the voting on AI as I do with the voting for the MLB All -Star game.  It doesn't cost anything so you can be some 12 year old kid and be voting 50 times or more.

My thought is to make it one of those pay-calls for the voting.  Give a number for each of the contestants, but each call costs $1.00.  Stop the text messaging entirely.  Let's see how many little girls vote 25 or 50 times for Sanjaya then.  That would also stop the Vote for the Worst people as well, they're not gonna spend that kind of money just to mess up some TV show.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2007)

Cathy in Boston said:


> I have the same problem with the voting on AI as I do with the voting for the MLB All -Star game.  It doesn't cost anything so you can be some 12 year old kid and be voting 50 times or more.
> 
> My thought is to make it one of those pay-calls for the voting.  Give a number for each of the contestants, but each call costs $1.00.  Stop the text messaging entirely.  Let's see how many little girls vote 25 or 50 times for Sanjaya then.  That would also stop the Vote for the Worst people as well, they're not gonna spend that kind of money just to mess up some TV show.



I think they should reverse the voting process. People should vote for the one to go. Than all those people who now vote for their favorite would actually all be voting for one person. AI doesn't want to mess with the system, it apparently works for their ratings. Nobody can argue with that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 29, 2007)

Carol C said:


> Fifth...I love Gwen Stefani, but I don't think she's been in the biz long enough to be a good music teacher/mentor. She really didn't have any great pointers for the contestants, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trish fish (Mar 30, 2007)

Dani said:


> I'm blaming Howard Stern for this one!!!  He has had someone from the Vote for the Worst site on his show, giving Sanjaya even more publicity in Stern's crusade to vote Sanjaya through.  Here in NYC, you can hardly read the paper or turn on the TV without seeing this kid.
> 
> 
> We even had him on British TV this morning!!


----------



## BSQ (Mar 30, 2007)

I agree 100% with ya dioxide! It was refreshing because I felt the Ido target audience could relate better to the artist.   Gwen Stefani I know.  Tony Bennet .. that's my parents.  No offense meant, just I have No Doubt on my Ipod, I don't have Tony.

oh my. Sanjaya on British TV?  Surely we own y'all an apology. : )


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Mar 30, 2007)

BSQ said:


> I have No Doubt on my Ipod, I don't have Tony./QUOTE]
> 
> I don't have either one...now, when they bring on Johnny Rotten to offer advice...


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Even the O'Reilly Factor is on it*

The usually unflappable Bill O'Reilly had a short segment on the Sanjaya vote last night. It started off with a young lawyer saying if Howard Stern and Vote for the Worst web site are actually causing harm to FOX by disrupting their business (providing an entertaining show) there are laws being broken. But when he pressed her, seemingly wanting to buy into that idea, about what laws she got to babbling nonsense and theories that make the conspiracy at RCI sound tame. Even he started laughing and said "come on - that makes no sense".  It is making AI a bit of a farce to have that poor kid (what must he be going through - he must be hearing what a world wide joke he's become) having to come each week to be humiliated (although he sure helps the critics with his hair choices) and pounded by the judges. It's a sideshow that kills any hope of taking the whole thing seriously as a true and valid talent contest.  Should this go on much longer the show will be a live comedy about equal to the Gong Show if it isn't there already.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 30, 2007)

*Bring Back The Gong Show.*

It's just my twisted character I know, but I have not been able to get into any of the 'reality' shows on TV, talent-based or adventure-based or embarrassment-based or any of that.  Yet I do enjoy it when the savvy TV producers are able to surprise viewers with some outstanding fresh talent -- the way David E. Kelly sprang Josh Groban on viewers of Ally McBeal several years ago. 

But except for occasional bright surprises like that, all in all I would rather watch reruns of The Gong Show. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 30, 2007)

I read something in todays paper that Chris Sleigh had considered dropping out.  Do the AI contestants sign a contract at some point that would prevent them from dropping out?  I would have thought so.  If a contestant drops out, that leaves FOX with one less episode of the show.  
Another thought:  does FOX really *not have *the liberty to get rid of a contestant if they feel that someone like Sanjaya is really pulling down the ratings?  I can't believe that FOX will alloiw the show to become a favorites contest instead of a talent contest.


----------



## lanalee (Mar 30, 2007)

I do believe the contestants have the option of dropping out.  Remember Mario Vazquez - he dropped out and I believe he was in at least the final 12.

American Idol can kick someone off the show, but I believe they must have a good reason to do so.  Corey Clark got kicked off because he had been arrested.  Frenchie Davis got kicked off because she posed topless on a porn site.  But if they started kicking off contestants for no reason, they would lose their credibility (at least with me they would).

Personally, I don't understand how Sanjaya made it to the finals in the first place.   There were so many other singers with way more talent than Sanjaya.  I have my suspicions that AI is promoting Sanjaya to a certain extent.  Look at the way they focused on the crying girl in the audience?  Look at how Ryan Seacrest came out wearing a mohawk wig?  This does nothing but bring more attention to Sanjaya.  Why?  Doesn't make sense to me.

I'm stunned that Sanjaya wasn't in the bottom three!  I think it would serve American Idol right if Sanjaya won.  American Idol would be the biggest joke!


----------



## Carol C (Mar 30, 2007)

If I were Clive Davis, I'd already have Sanjaya's sister signed (she can actually sing!) and I'd have an option on Sanjaya. This cute brother and sister team can be promoted as the modern day, multi-culti "Donny and Marie". Don't laugh...I think I'm on to something here! :whoopie:


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Ideas for future coaches*

How about a "One Hit Wonder" Night? I can see these right now

Tasmin Archer coaching Jordin on "Sleeping Satellite". She seems to have one of the only voices stronger and smoother than Tasmin.

Alannah Myles can get Gina to rock on "Black Velvet". Alannah is often confused for Melissa Etheridge and we can find out if Gina is really a rock vocalist or not. 

How about Haddway for Blake with "What Is Love?" Heck the guy did a whole CD that was nothing but different takes on that one song and the beat box should fit right in. Also good for Saturday Night Live to recycle. 

Chris Richardson can be aided by Billy Swan and his big one "I Can Help". No vocal range required and he can look good doing it. 

Lakisha is a tough one. How about Vicki Sue Robinson "Turn the Beat Around" so we can hear something at least a little up tempo. She seems to be a disco queen. 

Haley. Oh boy. I guess Debby Boone and "You Light Up My Life" should do the trick. If Debbie can sing it anyone should be able to. 

Phil. He needs something with a lot of feeling and high notes. Randy Vanwarmer "Just When I Needed You Most" might fit the bill. Too bad Chris S is gone as he could have nailed it I'll bet. 

Melinda - Patti Smith  "Because The Night". Now THAT will tell us if she has any range of performance or only show tunes are her thing. 

And of course there's only one One Hit Wonder that really matches up with Sanjaya. Loudon Wainwright III with the beloved "Dead Skunk".  He'd even butcher that I'll bet.

Now thats a night I'd look forward to watching.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 30, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> Alannah Myles can get Gina to rock on "Black Velvet". Alannah is often confused for Melissa Etheridge and we can find out if Gina is really a rock vocalist or not.



I guess if you are only considering the US charts, then yes Allanah is a one hit wonder. However growing up in Canada myself, I know otherwise, she had several other songs as hits on the Canadian charts.


----------



## Art4th (Mar 30, 2007)

Ann-Marie said:


> I can't believe that FOX will allow the show to become a favorites contest instead of a talent contest.



IMO, this show has always been a popularity contest first, and a talent contest second. Many, many people vote for the cutest or the funniest or the hottest or the one from their home state. Fox needs to tie their voting system to caller ID and only allow one vote per phone number. That would even the score!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 31, 2007)

Personally speaking, I think that last year's winner was "there" because of Vote For The Worst's campaign that kept him in the contest when clearly he was no where as good as several.  Taylor stinks as an "idol" and his lack of success will prove to be a black eye to AI.

As for Chris Sleigh not wanting to stick around, would you want to continue knowing that such a farse is happening with Sanjaya still in the game?  It would be enough for me to want to "leave" on my own terms rather than to be voted off at some point as "worse" than Sanjaya.

I'm pulling for a dark horse in the contest at this point . . . either Gina or Jordin!  I've grown bored with LaKisha and Melinda!!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 31, 2007)

dioxide45 said:


> Gwen has been aroung for more than a decade. I would prefer someone like her to the many others that they use. I find her to be more connected with today's audience.



True!  Those washed up has-beens coming on to promote their upcoming tour of state fairs and casino gigs is a farse!


----------



## wackymother (Mar 31, 2007)

Ann-Marie said:


> I read something in todays paper that Chris Sleigh had considered dropping out.  Do the AI contestants sign a contract at some point that would prevent them from dropping out?  I would have thought so.  If a contestant drops out, that leaves FOX with one less episode of the show.
> Another thought:  does FOX really *not have *the liberty to get rid of a contestant if they feel that someone like Sanjaya is really pulling down the ratings?  I can't believe that FOX will alloiw the show to become a favorites contest instead of a talent contest.



I read that interview with Chris, too--he said he considered dropping out but he wanted to make the top 10, because the top 10 do all the tours and concerts.


----------



## Dani (Mar 31, 2007)

Carol C said:


> If I were Clive Davis, I'd already have Sanjaya's sister signed (she can actually sing!) and I'd have an option on Sanjaya. This cute brother and sister team can be promoted as the modern day, multi-culti "Donny and Marie". Don't laugh...I think I'm on to something here! :whoopie:




Carol,

  I love you dearly BUT...God forbid!!!  LOL  Besides...Clive has his hands full just keeping Whitney Houston on the straight and narrow


----------



## Mosca (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh come on, people. It's like Peter Noone said; it's not a singing competition, it's a _voting_ competition. You don't think Sanjaya's having fun? I think he's having a blast. If I'd had a chance to sing "You Really Got Me" on national TV when I was 17, I wouldn't have given a single thought to what I sounded like. He got to do it, and I didn't. And his was the only honest performance on that show in 6 seasons, because all that song is about is a kid being the size of a submarine and having nowhere to put it, and he knew that. Who gives a damn if he could actually SING; it was REAL. He FELT IT. And if he wasn't having fun he wouldn't have put his hair up like that.

People are voting for the kid because they LIKE him! He's got a great sense of humor and he's going with the flow. Do we really need more Whitneys and Marias and Justins in pop music? Please, isn't one of each MORE than enough? 

Also remember, it's a REALITY SHOW masquerading as a competition. If the top 12 were Frank Sinatra, Barbra Streisand, Bette Midler, Ella Fitzgerald, Mel Torme, Tony Bennett, Barry Manilow, Whitney Houston, Nat King Cole, Rosemary Clooney, Aretha Franklin, and Big Joe Turner, eleven of them lose. Conversely, if they were Tiny Tim, Al Yankovic, The Chipmunks, Sanjaya Malakar, etc... one of them wins. Going home early is certainly no recipe for failure (Hudson, Aiken, Daughtry), just like winning is no guarantee of success (Hicks, Studdard, Barrino). 

In the end I guarantee you that the folks at AI don't care. Any publicity is good publicity, and eyeballs is eyeballs. Just remember to watch the Ford and Coca-Cola commercials. 

FWIW, 

Melinda Doolittle always sounds great... now, does anyone actually remember any of her performances? (But you remember Sanjaya's, don't you?) 

Can LaKisha do anything other than blow it at close to full volume? For my money, she's not all that unique when she tries to turn it down. And she has NO personality, she's always scowling. 

All the guys, even Beatboxboy; meh. And Phil Stacey is downright frightening.

Haley Scarlato, your reservation for the Disney Cruise is waiting. 

For my money, Jordin Sparks is the only one worth watching. 


Tom


----------



## Patri (Apr 1, 2007)

Tell us what you think, Tom.:whoopie: 
Some interesting points. I just wonder how marketable Sanjaya would be in the future. I don't think he can actually sell a lot of records. He'll get older and the teeny boppers will move on to someone else.
But it is true, Fox only cares about ratings. I'm sure the record label wants a money-making star to win, though.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 1, 2007)

Patri said:


> Tell us what you think, Tom.:whoopie:
> Some interesting points. I just wonder how marketable Sanjaya would be in the future. I don't think he can actually sell a lot of records. He'll get older and the teeny boppers will move on to someone else.
> But it is true, Fox only cares about ratings. I'm sure the record label wants a money-making star to win, though.




The top 6 are all under contract with 19E anyhow, so they don't care. Even BUCKY COVINGTON and KELLIE PICKLER have CDs out, ferchrissakes! Never underestimate the capabilities of digital pitch-correction technology.

Sanjaya has presence and people like him. That will take him as far as he will let it, no matter what he does, be it singer, salesman, or surgeon. Don't fear for him; envy him and his moment in the limelight!


Tom


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 1, 2007)

*The reverse is also just as true*

If you have to ask why Sanjaya isn't "talented" then you just don't get it.  Very similar to the Disney Magic argument I guess.


----------



## Patri (Apr 1, 2007)

Are Bucky and Kellie making any money? I didn't know about Bucky, so word is not out well on his music. And those labels chose those two knowing what they have to offer. The AI winner goes to Simon's company, no matter what. (Although Simon did put Sanjaya into the top 24, so he has some liability here.) I wonder what the contract says on how much the company has to do for the winner, but likely much money will be invested. I think Sanjaya is somewhat like William Hung with hair. As a singer he won't be around for a long time. Unless he goes the Tiny Tim route, more of a joke.

And no sweat if I'm wrong. I just can't envy him because someday he will look back at all this, perhaps a rich man, and realize he can't sing very well.


----------



## mepiccolo (Apr 2, 2007)

I wouldn't want my 15 minutes of fame being the butt of the joke.  People are laughing at Sanjaya, not with him.  Actually, the last couple of weeks he has acted so cocky I don't even feel sorry for him any more.

I'd like to see the finale be Blake and Jordin - the only 2 who have consistently knocked my socks off.  Lakesha and Melinda will probably sell a few CD's in their time but I wouldn't pay to see them in concert.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 2, 2007)

mepiccolo said:


> Actually, the last couple of weeks he has acted so cocky I don't even feel sorry for him any more.



Funny you should say that.  Up until a couple of weeks ago, I felt sorry for him, too.  I felt like he was being humiliated up there and just wanted to go home.  After "You Really Got Me" and especially this past performance, I think it is obvious he has a way better sense of humor than I thought, he's actually having a good time up there, he's kind of laughing at all of us as well as at himself - and I no longer mind him still being there!  I for one can not wait to see what he does with a Tony Bennett or Tony Bennett-genre song!!


----------



## Dani (Apr 2, 2007)

Mosca said:


> Oh come on, people. It's like Peter Noone said; it's not a singing competition, it's a _voting_ competition. You don't think Sanjaya's having fun? I think he's having a blast. If I'd had a chance to sing "You Really Got Me" on national TV when I was 17, I wouldn't have given a single thought to what I sounded like. He got to do it, and I didn't. And his was the only honest performance on that show in 6 seasons, because all that song is about is a kid being the size of a submarine and having nowhere to put it, and he knew that. Who gives a damn if he could actually SING; it was REAL. He FELT IT. And if he wasn't having fun he wouldn't have put his hair up like that.
> 
> People are voting for the kid because they LIKE him! He's got a great sense of humor and he's going with the flow. Do we really need more Whitneys and Marias and Justins in pop music? Please, isn't one of each MORE than enough?
> 
> ...




  Loved this post Tom, BUT...you know I have to stand up for my favorite Idol Fantasia.  Why do people keep insisting on believing that she is not a success? It simply is not true ....wishful thinking on the part of some, but not true in the least.     She has recently brought in 6 million in sales to the Color Purple which she starts in this week.   There was even a recent arrticle that tracked the number of radio plays each Idol has received and she is right up there.  Not at the top which makes sense since she is an R&B singer, but right up there doing well...thank you very much.   Please don't make me go on 

  Also, leave my Blake alone!!!

  Edited to add that Elliot Yamin from last season has an album out and on one chart, he was at number 3....I'm so happy for him.  I really liked him.  Also, one of the Idols whose name escapes me but I think he was Russian is now starring on Broadway in the Fantastiks.  So...you really do not need to win this thing to be successful.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 2, 2007)

Elliott was definitely the cream of last year's crop.  

I believe Ruben Studdard does very well in the R & B charts, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 2, 2007)

For the record, I like Fantasia, myself. 

You know what, as far as Sanjaya? Go here and listen to him sing, but without the goofy performance. He's not that bad. He's not diva-licious, but he's got a nice light tone and some swing to his voice; it's not that he can't _sing_, it's that he's uncomfortable performing. 


Tom


----------



## grest (Apr 3, 2007)

Also a Fantasia fan...
Connie


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 4, 2007)

So anyone else out there agree with me that our boy Sanjaya outperformed both Haley and Phil last night?  Those two are getting more and more like fingernails on a blackboard to me...


----------



## Nancy (Apr 4, 2007)

*Last night's AI*

I loved the music, but no one really seemed that great.  Some I hadn't liked before, I liked better last night such as Blake and Gina.  Sanjaya really seems to try and is at least entertaining.  The judges are so hard on him and yet they are the ones that put him through in Hollywood.  Why don't they make so much that he is 17 when they do that Jordin is 17?  (I like Jordin)

JMHO
Nancy


----------



## Mosca (Apr 4, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE UNIVERSE OF SANJAYA!!!!!

Anyone still think he isn't having a blast? That wasn't great, but I've seen LOTS worse, deeper into the show, in past seasons. 

Surprisingly bad: Lakisha. She really was all over the place pitchwise for most of her song. And she hasn't taken ANY mentor's advice yet. TB's advice to drop the little coda and end on the glory note was spot on. Lulu told her to sing the other song, and Diana Ross told her to use a mike stand; she ignored them all, and in each case she would have been better taking the advice. And when she's not singing she has one expression; a scowl. Does anyone else think she's a little weaker each week? And she's not getting the "back-story", nor the good lighting and miking that she used to get. Prediction: The "shocker elimination" is going to be Lakisha. Maybe not this week, but soon. Get ready for the accusations of racism. 

Unsurprisingly bad: Haley (strong moments, but lots of weak ones too), Gina (to be fair, the style is out of her range), Phil (he seems like a really nice guy, but he's scary as hell), Chris R (I don't think the judges were watching the same performance I was) Blake (ditto; Pat Boone sings Mack the Knife). 

Good: Jordin. I like the fact that she has so much FUN singing.

Great: Melinda. Really, this is almost unfair. It's like watching Barry Bonds playing in double A. As much fun as it is to listen to Jordin, listening to Melinda is like listening to Gladys Knight or someone like that. 

In another universe: Sanjaya. At this point, it's not about the singing. He's captured the imagination of America! Welcome to The Universe of Sanjaya, may you live in peace brothers and sisters! Sanjaya is Love!


Tom


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree with some of what you say Tom.  I'm bored (and frustrated) by Lakisha, who was one of my early favs . . . But I do still like Blake and Gina and wish she would start to really shine.  I also think Jordin is coming into her own and think she might surprise everyone by how far she ultimately goes.


----------



## Dani (Apr 4, 2007)

Mosca said:


> WELCOME TO THE UNIVERSE OF SANJAYA!!!!!
> 
> Anyone still think he isn't having a blast? That wasn't great, but I've seen LOTS worse, deeper into the show, in past seasons.
> 
> ...



  I have to agree with you about LaKeisha.  I said it last week, she will be eliminated much sooner than expected.    Frankly, I am bored to tears with these people.  Where is the energy?  Where is the "IT" factor?  Even the good singers are BORING.  No electricity.  I love Blake, but have not been too happy with his last two performances at all.  I want him to go back to what I loved about him.  To heck with Tony Bennet, I wanted to see a little beat box from Blake last night!!  Give me Taisha, Clay, Kelly Clarkson, Bo, Chris Daugherty, Reuben, Carrie and even Taylor any day. At least they were all memorable.

  Sanjaya is starting to look better and better to me. LOL  I swear, at least I have something to look forward to with him on the show.  Maybe I've been beat down by Sanjaya mania, but he surely was not the worst last night IMHO.  Phil earned that honor.  I'm not saying that Sanjaya was good, but there have been worse.  I wish the judges would actually judge him!!!  It makes me think that they are in on this nonsense and mania.  IMHO, AI can be very manipulative and I'm starting to think that we, the American public, have been played!!!


----------



## Blues (Apr 4, 2007)

I also have to agree with you Tom.  In the early weeks, I thought Lakisha was the runaway favorite.  My prediction now -- she has about 3 more weeks to improve her (lately) mediocre performances before she's at risk.  She's still much better than Haley and Phil; and God only knows what's gonna happen on planet Sanjaya (LOL).

For my 2 cents, it's all about Melinda and Jordin now.  They're both superb each week, and which one is my favorite changes week to week.  As far as I'm concerned, you can skip past the other 7 right now.


----------



## BevL (Apr 4, 2007)

I was curious to see what the buzz was on this thread this morning.  I too am thinking Lakeisha (sp?) will not last as long as I originally thought.  She can really belt it out but she's just not entertaining to watch.

Sanjaya was actually pretty good last night.  I thought it was hilarious when Simon "tried something different" and said he was great.  Sanjaya had a big grin and a "Yes, Finally."  That kid is having a blast.

Gina and Jordin are getting better all the time.  I love Melinda and think she should win, I think she's becoming more entertaining all the time, not so much a deer in the headlights look as she originally had, and she's far and away the best singer - definitely a major league player in the minors.

If by some chance Melinda gets the boot, I don't think I'll really care who wins.  At that point, I might actually join the Sanjaya camp!!


----------



## Blues (Apr 4, 2007)

Bev, when Simon said he'd try something different, he didn't say "great".  He said "incredible".  As in, "I can't believe that I just heard that".  Sanjaya completely missed the wry British humor in that; and I figured that the majority of the US audience would too.  Simon, for all his brashness, can be subtle sometimes.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 4, 2007)

Simon is by FAR the best thing about that show!!!


----------



## wackymother (Apr 4, 2007)

It's true, Simon IS the best thing about the show. I want to strangle Paula and I usually want to strangle Randy. Paula never says anything coherent, much less intelligent, and Randy is so busy trying to seem cool that he never says anything concrete either. Paula and Randy should be embarrassed that they do NOTHING. 

They are supposed to be music industry professionals, but all they show us is that the music industry has no original ideas and no insight.


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 4, 2007)

Blues, I agree with you (and Tom, mostly)   I enjoyed most of the songs last night, but it made me even more sure of my favorites...Melinda, Jordin...and I have to add Gina.
I even enjoyed Sanjaya, for a change.  Lakisha will probably do well, but I don't think she'll make it much further.  I would vote Haley & Phil off next, but there doesn't seem any rhyme, or reason for who gets dumped.
 I think the songs last night helped separate the wheat from the chaff. Those are songs that can't be faked, even with all the new technology, and I resent anyone calling Tony Bennett a "has-been". Jean



Blues said:


> I also have to agree with you Tom.  In the early weeks, I thought Lakisha was the runaway favorite.  My prediction now -- she has about 3 more weeks to improve her (lately) mediocre performances before she's at risk.  She's still much better than Haley and Phil; and God only knows what's gonna happen on planet Sanjaya (LOL).
> 
> For my 2 cents, it's all about Melinda and Jordin now.  They're both superb each week, and which one is my favorite changes week to week.  As far as I'm concerned, you can skip past the other 7 right now.


----------



## BevL (Apr 4, 2007)

Blues said:


> Bev, when Simon said he'd try something different, he didn't say "great".  He said "incredible".  As in, "I can't believe that I just heard that".  Sanjaya completely missed the wry British humor in that; and I figured that the majority of the US audience would too.  Simon, for all his brashness, can be subtle sometimes.



Oh, I think most of the audience got it, I certainly did.  I don't think it will make a difference to the VFTW folks, though.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 5, 2007)

*Bummed!*

I cannot believe Gina got voted off tonight!  Hailey and/or Phil should have gone home before her . . . not to mention that yahoo Sanjaya!


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 5, 2007)

Mosca said:


> . . .  Phil (he seems like a really nice guy, but he's scary as hell) . . . Tom


 

Please refer to post #7.  Many of you have mentioned that he is scary and there is a reason for that.


----------



## Patri (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't see the connection between him and that girl at all. I went to 1:17 as the other poster suggested.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 5, 2007)

Patri said:


> I don't see the connection between him and that girl at all. I went to 1:17 as the other poster suggested.


 
It's at about 1:17. Look at Nosferatu--not the victim. You can watch the whole video if you have time. It's a classic and there is a definite similarity between poor, sweet Phil and the nasty vampire.

Edited to add that 1:21 is a better likeness.  This is near the very end of the film.  I think the counter keeps resetting on the film, so there be sure to go to near the end of the film.


----------



## IreneLF (Apr 5, 2007)

Rose, NOW I know why Phil seemed so familiar! I didn't look at the video but remember the face from years ago. Spot on!

As for me, Melinda and Jordin are the only ones I enjoy listening to,and Melinda is in a class of her own. ITA, it's like her being in the AllStars vs AA ball, or something like that.

The voting system should be re-vamped .   Judges should have more of a say (and let's get better judges, DAWG,  while we're at it, and one who acts sober too,  LOL)
Sanjaya is just not talented enough but apparently has a strong enough fan base to keep him around. We've seen this before (the little Hawaiian girl who had all of Hawaii voting for her... somes to mind)


----------



## Patri (Apr 5, 2007)

Rose Pink said:


> It's at about 1:17. Look at Nosferatu--not the victim. You can watch the whole video if you have time. It's a classic and there is a definite similarity between poor, sweet Phil and the nasty vampire.
> 
> Edited to add that 1:21 is a better likeness.  This is near the very end of the film.  I think the counter keeps resetting on the film, so there be sure to go to near the end of the film.




Oh, MY BAD. I was thinking someone looked like Sanjaya. Yes, you are right about Phil!!!
I had never heard of that movie, and I love old film. So I learned something new today already.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 5, 2007)

Mosca said:


> Oh come on, people. It's like Peter Noone said; it's not a singing competition, it's a _voting_ competition. You don't think Sanjaya's having fun? I think he's having a blast. If I'd had a chance to sing "You Really Got Me" on national TV when I was 17, I wouldn't have given a single thought to what I sounded like. He got to do it, and I didn't. And his was the only honest performance on that show in 6 seasons, because all that song is about is a kid being the size of a submarine and having nowhere to put it, and he knew that. Who gives a damn if he could actually SING; it was REAL. He FELT IT. And if he wasn't having fun he wouldn't have put his hair up like that.
> 
> People are voting for the kid because they LIKE him! He's got a great sense of humor and he's going with the flow. Do we really need more Whitneys and Marias and Justins in pop music? Please, isn't one of each MORE than enough?
> 
> ...



Tom, I loved your post, especially the part about Sanjaya being the size of a submarine and singing like someone who doesn't know where to put it. Funny stuff!

But...I have to differ with you on Ms. Sparks. I liked her at first, but I'm getting very tired of so many showtunes and ballads that make her seem so much older than she really is. And this last week her singing lacked technical prowess and her breath control was terrible. Maybe she was sick or something, but that heavy breathing really distracted from the delivery of that song.

On the other hand, Melinda is never breathy, never pitchy... and she's a joy to watch perform. As for our dear Sanjaya:he's still there, and even Tony Bennett had great things to say about him, and Randy Jackson is warming up to him, too. So give the kid a break, people!


----------



## Carol C (Apr 5, 2007)

Patri said:


> Are Bucky and Kellie making any money? I didn't know about Bucky, so word is not out well on his music. And those labels chose those two knowing what they have to offer. The AI winner goes to Simon's company, no matter what. (Although Simon did put Sanjaya into the top 24, so he has some liability here.) I wonder what the contract says on how much the company has to do for the winner, but likely much money will be invested. I think Sanjaya is somewhat like William Hung with hair. As a singer he won't be around for a long time. Unless he goes the Tiny Tim route, more of a joke.
> 
> And no sweat if I'm wrong. I just can't envy him because someday he will look back at all this, perhaps a rich man, and realize he can't sing very well.



I saw/heard Bucky perform his title track on Live with Regis and Kelly and it was really good. I'm not into country music but I'm actually considering picking up his CD. Kellie Pickler isn't bad either in that genre, and her Red High Heels or whatever video is cute. 

As for your comparison of Sanjaya to William Hung, puh-lease. Nobody sings as bad as William Hung...well, maybe some of the other "rejects" of AI did. What I'm saying is that Sanjaya made it through and has plenty of fans...William Hung was tapped as a novelty act for being an AI reject. Big difference imo.  P.S. I hope you like my new avatar!


----------



## Blues (Apr 5, 2007)

Jaybee said:


> Blues, I agree with you (and Tom, mostly)   I enjoyed most of the songs last night, but it made me even more sure of my favorites...Melinda, Jordin...and I have to add Gina.



I agree with you Jean.  While Melinda and Jordin have "WOW" voices, Gina was my guilty pleasure.  When she was on, she was a lot of fun to watch.  Unfortunately, her last 2 performances were so-so; and the AI audience seems quick to vote off the rockers unless they're really "WOW" each week.  I was really disappointed in the vote last night.  Not quite as disappointed as when they voted out Chris Daughtry (who I still claim was head-and-shoulders the best singer last year).  But I'm gonna miss Gina.


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 5, 2007)

*Well Said!*

Tom, I don't know if I missed this note, or just didn't read it thoroughly, but I'd like to say, belatedly, that you are dead on.  I think it's a beautiful overview of the show.  Thanks.  Jean 




Mosca said:


> Oh come on, people. It's like Peter Noone said; it's not a singing competition, it's a _voting_ competition. You don't think Sanjaya's having fun? I think he's having a blast. If I'd had a chance to sing "You Really Got Me" on national TV when I was 17, I wouldn't have given a single thought to what I sounded like. He got to do it, and I didn't. And his was the only honest performance on that show in 6 seasons, because all that song is about is a kid being the size of a submarine and having nowhere to put it, and he knew that. Who gives a damn if he could actually SING; it was REAL. He FELT IT. And if he wasn't having fun he wouldn't have put his hair up like that.
> 
> People are voting for the kid because they LIKE him! He's got a great sense of humor and he's going with the flow. Do we really need more Whitneys and Marias and Justins in pop music? Please, isn't one of each MORE than enough?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dani (Apr 5, 2007)

Too bad about Gina.  She definitely did not deserve to go home just yet.  For me, at least she tried to be somewhat of an original.   Like Blues, I too was not a happy camper when Chris Daugherty got the boot last year.   I wonder just how far a rock act can go on AI.  I doubt that they will ever have a rocker on that is as good as either Daugherty or Bo Bice IMHO.  

 Anyway, I was shocked that Blake was not in the top 3 and that LaKeisha was.  I guess I will have to break down and start power voting next week.  I now see that voting once or twice just does not cut it anymore.  There is no way that Blake should go before they get to the top 4.  I'm still hoping that there is a spot for him in the Final 2.


----------



## Patri (Apr 5, 2007)

Carol C said:


> As for your comparison of Sanjaya to William Hung, puh-lease. Nobody sings as bad as William Hung...well, maybe some of the other "rejects" of AI did. What I'm saying is that Sanjaya made it through and has plenty of fans...William Hung was tapped as a novelty act for being an AI reject. Big difference imo.  P.S. I hope you like my new avatar!



I do like it. Is that Sanjaya or his sister?

I agree, Hung was a rotten singer. But he was so sincere and his comment about just doing his best really hit home with many people.


----------



## Elan (Apr 5, 2007)

Although I think Melinda is head and shoulders above the rest vocally, when I think about which contestant I'd like to most hear/watch sing 20 songs from the past 50 years drawn at random, it'd definitely be Blake.  His voice is a little shallow, but he's the only one (especially now that Gina's gone) that I actually look forward to each week due to his ability to individualize a song and make it interesting.  
  I wish the judges or fellow contestants could pick the songs for each competitor to sing (from a small playlist).  Just imagine Melinda with a Talking Heads tune, or Haley singing some Hendrix...............   

                                       Jim


----------



## RichM (Apr 5, 2007)

Elan said:


> Although I think Melinda is head and shoulders above the rest



Sorry.. rude joke.. but Melinda's ALL head and shoulders.. Anyone else notice she has no neck?

I also like Blake, and Jordin as well.  My ideal finale would be those two.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Dani (Apr 5, 2007)

Elan said:


> I wish the judges or fellow contestants could pick the songs for each competitor to sing (from a small playlist).  Just imagine Melinda with a Talking Heads tune, or Haley singing some Hendrix...............
> 
> Jim




Jim,


  Every year they usually have a week where the judges pick two songs for each contestant to sing.  It's usually when they get down to 4 or 5 contestants I think.   I so agree with you.  I would love to see Melinda, Lakeisha and Jordin perform a rock song or the like.   It's so funny, each year when Idol comes on, I realize that I like to hear rock music even though it's not the type of music I normally listen to.  With Gina gone now, I guess that's pretty much out the window.   I did hear however that they were going to have a  Bon Jovi night....I actually can't wait for this.  Next week is Latin night.  Jennifer Lopez is the guest artist/mentor....god help them.  All I can say is that next week should prove to be quite the debacle.  I just hope that Sanjaya doesn't mangle any Gloria Estefan or Selena songs!!!  URGH!!!


----------



## mepiccolo (Apr 5, 2007)

I just had a twisted picture of Sanjaya singing "Shake your bonbon" 

I don't know what it is about Hailey that irritates me far worse than Sanjaya does.  Her voice is so church lady singing pop and the way she bounces when she dances so dorky just...well let's just say I was SOO disappointed she didn't go because I think Gina was way more talented and fun to watch and her own person.  I think Hailey wants to be the next Britney Spears.  (Not a fan)

Jennifer Lopez giving advice on singing?  Dancing, sure (she could sure help Hailey in that arena) but she's not an extremely talented singer-she just had a couple of good hits and was very media savvy.  Every single girl on AI right now can outsing her.

Melinda does have a great voice but she needs to stop making that "Me?  Really, you think I sing good?  Really!!!" face week after week because it is affected.  Someone really needs to tell her to accept a compliment without looking like she's completely shocked.  She is husband's favorite but she kind of bore's me...I wouldn't pay to see her in concert.

Blake is still the one I look forward to seeing week after week and would be the only contestant that I think would be impressive for a whole concert right now, hands down.  

I am so impressed by how professional Jordin Sparks is.  Lakesha gets more and more boring each week to me.  Phil and Hailey are on there last 2 weeks.

It will be really interesting to see how far Sanjaya goes.  American Idol stands to lose a lot of money if he gets down to even the top 4.  If Sanjaya goes in to the final I won't be watching next year.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 6, 2007)

*Sorry.. rude joke.. but Melinda's ALL head and shoulders.. Anyone else notice she has no neck?*

Oh yeah - I noticed.  It's actually becoming distracting.  Even when I TRY to listen to her singing, my husband's constant commentary about her head blocks out the singing...

*Just imagine Melinda with a Talking Heads tune, or Haley singing some Hendrix............... *

L O L - or maybe LaKisha doing "Have You Seen Your Mother, Baby, Standing in the Shadows"!!  Then again, when Gina tried "Paint It, Black" it sucked.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 6, 2007)

Who could be convincing singing "Pancho & Lefty"? 

Melinda.

None of the others.



Tom


----------



## BevL (Apr 6, 2007)

mepiccolo said:


> It will be really interesting to see how far Sanjaya goes.  American Idol stands to lose a lot of money if he gets down to even the top 4.  If Sanjaya goes in to the final I won't be watching next year.



Do you really think so?  I think Fox and the producers are rubbing their hands together in glee - this is the most buzz on a show that gets a LOT of buzz every year.  All publicity is good publicity and unless Simon quits the show, which he's threatened to do if Sanjaya goes all the way, I think it will be back bigger than ever next year.

That being said, I think that they must change the judging procedure and make it a mix of the judges and the audience.  Otherwise, this will keep happening - there will be a movement to keep the worst on, and the show will sink very quickly.  It's fun to watch once but nobody wants to watch it more than that.

JMHO


----------



## JimJ (Apr 10, 2007)

Bottom two tomorrow:  Chris and Phil


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 10, 2007)

Nope, I think Haley and Phil with Haley going home.


----------



## Dani (Apr 10, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> Nope, I think Haley and Phil with Haley going home.



 I hope you are right.  I really do not care for Haley.  Unfortunately, I smell an upset.  I'm thinking that Chris R might go home or that LaKeshia will be in the bottom three.   Anyway...how about that Sanjaya? You just never know.  The kid did pretty good.   One good thing, the judges liked my fav Blake the best and so did I


----------



## Moosie (Apr 10, 2007)

However, don't you think he did "good" was that you could probably hear him?  Just my thoughts.

I love Melinda, but tonight I do think Blake shined. JMHO


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 11, 2007)

Blake kicked ass last night.  The only other people I enjoyed were Jordin and....Sanjaya!  He was actually pretty good, very sweet, sounded nice - and he really is charming.


----------



## cheter (Apr 11, 2007)

*No one excites me this year*

This is the first year that I don't have a favorite on "Idol".  If I happen to miss the show, I could care less.:zzz:   I wouldn't want to see any of these contestants in concert.  Even though I disliked Sanjaya in the beginning, I look forward to watching him now.  I can see why alot of the young teens like like him.  If I was 13 he would be my pick!:whoopie:


----------



## Mosca (Apr 11, 2007)

One of the worthwhile things you find out by poking around at the dark edges of  AI on the internet is how the production skews the results; ever notice that sometimes a performer gets a nice clear mike, and the next one has to shout to be heard over the band?

It goes on with the lighting too. The producers want Phil gone. He already looks half dead, and last night they had that sickly blue spot on him, with the red backlight highlighting he looked absolutely bloodless. 

The whole idea of Latin music was a waste of time, IMO. The songs are fun, but they're no vocal challenge; all rhythm and attitude. You might as well have a "Louie, Louie" night. 

FWIW, my opinion is that the good singers (Melinda, LaKisha, Jordin, Blake) were competent (with Blake being the best; he had the best attitude). The bad singers (Chris R, Haley, Phil) were almost intolerable, with Phil being the most out of his element.

Sanjaya was Sanjaya. (Seriously, he started strong but lost his vocal power for the second verse; then he found it again at the end. Now I know what they mean when people keep insisting the kid can really sing. He can, but he doesn't have the confidence to project. And his sound is completely out of whack with his appearance. AND, he was the only one to sing his Latin song... in SPANISH.) 


Tom


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 11, 2007)

Mosca said:


> It goes on with the lighting too. The producers want Phil gone. He already looks half dead, and last night they had that sickly blue spot on him, with the red backlight highlighting he looked absolutely bloodless.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


 
I keep telling you, people, he is a vampire.


----------



## BSQ (Apr 11, 2007)

we have definitely entered the Twilight Zone now.  I'm certain of it. 

<hangs head in shame> I voted for Sanjaya.  Wow. Feels good to get that out in the open.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Apr 11, 2007)

BSQ said:


> <hangs head in shame> I voted for Sanjaya.  Wow. Feels good to get that out in the open.




I understand there are some good support groups out there.   

We usually don't vote, but this year has been so unpredictable, we both voted for Blake last night.


----------



## Dani (Apr 11, 2007)

BSQ said:


> we have definitely entered the Twilight Zone now.  I'm certain of it.
> 
> <hangs head in shame> I voted for Sanjaya.  Wow. Feels good to get that out in the open.



LOL!!!   I give you credit for admitting it  I'm betting that you are not alone.   

Although I still do find him to be creepy...sorry....admittedly, he gets my respect for his performance last night.  That he even attempted to sing a song in Spanish is amazing to me.  I'm thinking that he must speak fluent Spanish.   If not, then he deserves a lot of credit.  What he did could not have been easy.    I just wish I had never seen him in that hula skirt....that kind of ruined it for me...well....that and his "singing."   For the life of me, I STILL do not understand why the Tiger Beat crowd would find him so appealing.    Then again, my walls were covered with pictures of Michael Jackson


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 11, 2007)

Dani said:


> I just wish I had never seen him in that hula skirt....that kind of ruined it for me...



Yeah, me too...lol.  Maybe if I hadn't seen that, I would have liked his performance better last night.  But at this point, even my girls think he's creepy.

Now that my fave Chris is gone, my new fave is Blake.  Even without his other talents (the dance moves and the beat boxing) he's still a great singer!


----------



## Carol C (Apr 11, 2007)

Beseme', beseme' mucho.

That's all I want to say. My hour of pricey South Beach internet is about to time out! :whoopie:


----------



## BSQ (Apr 11, 2007)

LMAO love your avatar!

I try to vote for my favorite 3 or 4.

Blake was actually my favorite for the night ... mostly cause he wasn't as boring as the rest.  Some sorta Stingesque quality about him.  (and I LOVE Sting).

I threw Sanjaya a vote cause oddly I can see him having a huge career (after last night possibly even among the latino tweens) ... and he did seem to have improved.  Granted his bar wasn't set too high, but I give him credit for that ...


----------



## JimJ (Apr 11, 2007)

JimJ said:


> Bottom two tomorrow:  Chris and Phil



Haley would have been my third pick, but I still liked her better than the two guys I picked.  I will prepick Chris and Phil being in the bottom next week also.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 12, 2007)

*Agree for once*

I agree with the bottom three last night.  All have been on borrowed time; especially Haley and Phil.

JMHO
Nancy


----------



## Patri (Apr 13, 2007)

Start a new thread for next week's discussion. We always used to do that.


(I'm making a post to see if I've submitted my ID correctly for the new system)


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree.  It will be easier.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 14, 2007)

Patri said:


> Start a new thread for next week's discussion. We always used to do that.
> 
> 
> (I'm making a post to see if I've submitted my ID correctly for the new system)



I haven't figured it out yet; I'm back to Guest, even though I'm still good for another 1 1/2 years. I don't really care, but still.


Tom


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 15, 2007)

There's help on the "ABOUT TUG BBS" Forum, as many of us had problems with the system and doing all of the steps necessary to take care of our "status" here.


----------

